

Weakest growth in start-ups since the early '90s - law
http://www.usatoday.com/NEWS/usaedition/2011-06-13-Small-business-_ST_U.htm

======
law
See also [http://blogs.forbes.com/johntamny/2011/07/17/a-decline-
in-u-...](http://blogs.forbes.com/johntamny/2011/07/17/a-decline-in-u-s-
startups-through-the-eyes-of-bruce-bartlett/)

